# New pup



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

Well after a hiatus of a couple of years,and having finally been able to purchase a place with space (6.5 acres) I have finally gotten back in the game with a new pup.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=2334393-lobo-von-der-staatsmacht

So far things are going well and the plan is to get him to a nearby IPO club in the spring as there are no French Ring clubs close by.From there, we'll see how things go.The plan is to have fun,and try to bring this pup to it's max. potential


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice looking pedigree Mike. Glad that you are back, once a dog man you always have it in your blood hope to run across you this season. My club hopes to train at JB's from time to time this year. Which IPO club are you hoping to go with?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Congratulations! I just watched a video of another pup from that litter...looks to be a really nice one. That's a serious pedigree...should be tons of fun...you're in for a wild ride!
8)


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey Geoff,
Will start off with Schutzhund Estrie as they are 50 minutes away but plans are to meet up with IPO Sport club (Guy Bertrand's group) later when pup is older.
Mike


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

Susan,
Thanks. Time will tell,so far not disappointed!


----------



## ron ligtenberg (Mar 4, 2015)

Nice pedigree Mike!

For competition or just fun??


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

Ron,
Being retired,all is fun now!
I plan on doing IPO with him.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Di Rago said:


> Being retired,all is fun now!



I'll bet it is!!  8)


----------



## ron ligtenberg (Mar 4, 2015)

Nothing wrong with Fun
And also nothing wrong with IPO ( start early on tracking is my opinion)


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

Ron,
When we get rid of the 1 meter of snow on the ground things will be easier!


----------



## ron ligtenberg (Mar 4, 2015)

Hahaha, yes 1 meter snow is not going to help.
Didnt think of that.


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

Ron,
No problem.I'll let you know when we can start,hopefully before July[-o<


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Mike Di Rago said:


> Well after a hiatus of a couple of years,and having finally been able to purchase a place with space (6.5 acres) I have finally gotten back in the game with a new pup.
> 
> http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=2334393-lobo-von-der-staatsmacht


how i love those Staatsmacht dogs!!!! i envy your acreage,too!


----------

